# Tale of two Colsons



## the tinker (Mar 2, 2017)

I had this idea of taking one of the last Evans-Colsons made and joining it with a 39.  Never going to happen. 
The plan was to take an Evans-Colson springer and put it on the 39.  
Fork tube is 1/2 " too short. I decided the easy fix would be to hack saw 1/2 " off the 39's headtube.......


 

 
No, I don't think so......but a cut down girl's Monark springer.......?
I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Scribble (Mar 6, 2017)

Love those forks, to bad it's to small. Can't wait to see more progress on this build.


----------



## higgens (Mar 10, 2017)

If you have a welder you can lengthen it


----------

